# Helix 7



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Purchased a helix 7 and the sd mapcard cover is missing. Any help here on where to get one, thanks all, Mike


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd give Humminbird a call. Sometimes you'll have to wait on hold (5-10 min) for a Customer Service representative though.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

just typed it in on google and found this https://www.mikesreelrepair.com/humminbird-helix-5-7-sd-card-cover/ looks to be $7 on their.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone else need a cover, shipping is 11.00, wow. Good find though. Trying hummingbird now, caller 11, be a minute !!! or 15.. Thanks for the link, if all else fails..


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, glad I waited my turn, got a free one coming and replacements are only 2.95 and shipping, roughly 6 bucks. Great customer service if you don't mind the wait..Alls Well...


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

i ve always had good customer service with humminbird as well


----------

